
The Mexican immigrant who set up a global drone firm - hocaoglv
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-31356080
======
nakedrobot2
A couple thoughts here:

1) Great to see Mr. Munoz getting some press for himself since it's been Chris
Anderson getting all the attention until now with his involvement in 3d
Robotics. A bit sad that it's in the context of Munoz being "a mexican
immigrant" rather that merely being "an awesome human" but I guess that's the
angle here

2) There is a big rift between the UAV community and the general public
regarding terminology. No one - not a single person as far as I can tell - in
the community calls them "drones" because it is an ugly word and it's
associated with machines that fly to pakistan and murder people. Everyone -
every single person - outside the UAV community does call them drones. I see
no solution to this except for the fact that if you're a part of that
community and you meet someone else who is, and you call it a UAV or
multirotor, they know you're "in" which is sort of cool I guess ;-)

~~~
desdiv
_No one - not a single person as far as I can tell - in the community calls
them "drones"..._

It's not entirely unanimous though. A popular UAV community site is called
[http://diydrones.com/](http://diydrones.com/)

This is analogous to the euphemism treadmill. Pretty soon "UAV" will become
too dangerous sounding and the community will switch to another label.

~~~
nakedrobot2
Yes you're right, lots of beginners are coming over from "the public" and
still call them drones.... And there are a lot more of them than experienced
RC folks.... so I'm guessing that maybe the word "drone" will grudgingly be
accepted.

Yes, lots of blogs and sites with "drone" in the domain name... part of our
google-seo world I think.

------
wahsd
All feel good fuzzies about American dream this and that aside.... let me get
this straight, he's an illegal alien creating an illegal business with illegal
documents in order to break laws by flying drones for commercial purposes?

~~~
kefka
You do know that there's no logical reason why there are countries to begin
with?

All countries are, are "people" with fences and guns, willing to slaughter
people they don't like.

~~~
zghst
Each people has a different identity, heritage, customs, etc; and it's the
right of those people to protect their identity, enforce a code that they see
fit, etc.

This kind of thinking is what has Africa and Eastern Europe all fucked up,
forcing different indigenous groups together, carelessly increasing tensions
so bad that wars break out. Go tell Bosnians, Israelites, Japanese, etc., that
they shouldn't have their own country, see what happens.

~~~
NhanH
A different interpretation would be that Africa and Eastern EU was fucked up
because of the current notion of country: essentially group of people should
group together if they have the same identity and agree to the same code, with
the corollary being that they can leave and join any group that they share the
identity/ code without much obstacles. In other words, countries should exist,
but border and restriction on movement shouldn't be.

